# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] هدية لكل عشاق مصر خريطة لكل حى فيكى يا مصر  علشان خاطر عيونكم

## قلب مصر

اهلا بكم أصدقائى الغاليين

المرة دى جاية ومعايا خريطة لإقليم القاهرة الكبرى وكل حى فيه

وان شاء الله نستكمله بكل مكان فيكى يا مصر

وعلى فكرة هما عندى فى ملف على الكمبيوتر وانا رفعتهم مخصوص علشان خاطر عيون كل عشاق مصر

علشان لقيت ان فى ناس كتير بدور على الخرايط دى 

ومش هتلاقوهم مرفوعين غير على منتدى أبناء مصر فقط

وهنبتدى جولتنا بالخرايط مع خريطة لإقليم القاهرة الكبرى




ومن الأفضل طبعا انكم تحفظوا الخريطة على الجهاز وتكبروها علشان تقدروا توصلوا للمكان اللى عايزينه

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى النزهة






خريطة رقم 2 لحى النزهة






خريطة رقم 3 لحى النزهة








خريطة رقم 4 لحى النزهة

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى مصر الجديدة







خريطة رقم 2 لحى مصر الجديدة






خريطة رقم 3 لحى مصر الجديدة

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى مدينة نصر






خريطة رقم 2 لحى مدينة نصر






خريطة رقم 3 لحى مدينة نصر






خريطة رقم 4 لحى مدينة نصر






خريطة رقم 5 لحى مدينة نصر

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 6 لحى مدينة نصر






خريطة رقم 7 لحى مدينة نصر






خريطة رقم 8 لحى مدينة نصر







خريطة رقم 9 لحى مدينة نصر

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى عين شمس






خريطة رقم 2 لحى عين شمس






خريطة رقم 3 لحى عين شمس






خريطة رقم 4 لحى عين شمس

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى المطرية

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى الزيتون






خريطة رقم 2 لحى الزيتون






خريطة رقم 3 لحى الزيتون






خريطة رقم 4 لحى الزيتون






خريطة رقم 5 لحى الزيتون

----------


## أم أحمد

موضوع اكثر من رائع يا قلب مصر
تسلم ايدك عليه
بقولك بقي انا عاوزة خريطة اشوف بيها بيتنا  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى حدائق القبة






خريطة رقم 2 لحى حدائق القبة

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى الوايلى






خريطة رقم 2 لحى الوايلى

----------


## قلب مصر

> موضوع اكثر من رائع يا قلب مصر
> تسلم ايدك عليه
> بقولك بقي انا عاوزة خريطة اشوف بيها بيتنا



الله يخليكى يا ام احمد

تسلميلى ويسلملى مرورك الغالى

ان شاء الله هاجيبلك الشارع اللى انتى ساكنة فيه بس قوليلى فى انهى منطقة بالظبط وانا اجيبهولك 

وانا هنزل دولقتى كمان باقى المناطق كلها الخاصة بالقاهرة الكبرى

----------


## Amira

*خرائط مفيدة جداا يا قلب مصر 

تسلم إيديكي يا قمر  

الواحد أكتشف انه في أماكن كتير في مصر مايعرفهاش 

و أماكن مايعرفش يروحها أزاي

شكرا جزيلا علي الأفادة  

*

----------


## حنـــــان

حلوة قوي قوي الخرايط دي يا قلب مصر... حتكون مفيدة جدا في زياراتنا للقاهرة.

تسلم ايدك وفي انتظار البقية.

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى الزاوية الحمراء






خريطة رقم 2 لحى الزاوية الحمراء

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى الشرابية

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى الظاهر

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى باب الشعرية

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم  1 لحى الجمالية





خريطة رقم 2 لحى الجمالية

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى الدرب الأحمر

----------


## عصام كابو

*بجد و الله تسلم ايدك يا ام يوسف

مجهود جميل جدا

ياااااااااااااااه فكرتينى بمصر يا رب نرجع لها بالسلامة

على فكرة انا مبسوط جدا لانى شوفت الشارع بتاعنا فى الخريطة رقم واحد فى حى النزهه و الشارع اسمه شارع المؤرخ محمد رفعت

تقبلى تحياتى  

اخوك عصام*

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى المقطم

----------


## قلب مصر

الخريطة رقم 1 لحى الخليفة






خريطة رقم 2 لحى الخليفة






خريطة رقم 3 لحى الخليفة

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى شبرا الخيمة

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى الساحل






خريطة رقم 2 لحى الساحل

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى شبرا

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى روض الفرج

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى الأزبكية

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى الموسكى

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى بولاق

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى عابدين

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى قصر النيل






خريطة رقم 2 لحى قصر النيل

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة حى السيدة زينب

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى مصر القديمة






خريطة رقم 2 لحى مصر القديمة






خريطة رقم 3 لحى مصر القديمة

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى المعادى

منطقة دار السلام






خريطة رقم 2 لحى المعادى






خريطة رقم 3 لحى المعادى






خريطة رقم 4 لحى المعادى

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى حلوان







خريطة رقم 2 لحى حلوان

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى امبابة






خريطة رقم 2 لحى امبابة

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى العجوزة








خريطة رقم 2 لحى العجوزة

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى الدقى







خريطة رقم 2 لحى الدقى

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى الجيزة






خريطة رقم 2 لحى الجيزة

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى بولاق الدكرور






خريطة رقم 2 لحى بولاق الدكرور

----------


## ساسى

الف شكر يا قلب مصر صراحه حضرتك قدمتيلي خدمه كبيرة لاني انا ديما تايهه ,معرفش غير المنطقه اللي ساكنه فيها وبس ههههههههههههههه,كدة قبل ما حنزل اي مكان جديد حبص على الخرايط دة ههههه...
وقدرت الاقي الشارع اللي ساكنه فيه على الخريطه صراحه حضرتك هايله...

----------


## n3na3aah

شكرا ليكي قلب مصر موضوع بجد هايل بجد

----------


## قلب مصر

خريطة رقم 1 لحى الهرم






خريطة رقم 2 لحى الهرم






خريطة رقم 3 لحى الهرم






خريطة رقم 4 لحى الهرم

----------


## atefhelal

*ممتاز جدا .. وجهد تُشكرين عليه وقد حفظت ماتفضلتى بعرضه من الخرائط لأهميتها ..*

----------


## Kind Hand

تسلم ايدك يا ام يوسف موضوع جميييل جدا فعلا وخرايط مهمة بدور عليها من زمان يا ريت لو في عندك خرايط ثانية للقاهرة او اي مكان في مصر تضيفيها

تقبلي تحياتي ودمتي بخير

----------


## love for ever

> خريطة رقم 1 لحى الزيتون
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> خريطة رقم 2 لحى الزيتون
> 
> ...


اختي العزيزه قلب مصر 
تسلم ايدك علي الخرائط التفصيليه لشوارع مصر الحبيبه :hey:   :hey:  
وهي اكيد هتفيد كتير 
اكيد انتي عارفه الناس اللي توصف لكي الاماكن وهي متاكده :y:   وتوصلي فعلن بس تلاقي الوصفه 
اكيد  :Nono:   :Nono:  

شكرااااا ليكي حبيبتي

----------


## بنت مصر

*الله عليكي يا قلب مصر
تسلم ايديكي الجميلة اللي
نسقت الموضوع الجميل دا 
لأم الدنيا الغالية مصرنا الحبيبة


بسنت*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

تسلم إيدك يا أم يوسف علي الموضوع الجامد ده ..
أنا شوفتني في الخريطة  ::

----------


## محمود بهلول

شكرا أخى العزيز على الخريطة بس ياريت تكون موجودة كلة جوه فيل واحد

----------


## قلب مصر

> *خرائط مفيدة جداا يا قلب مصر 
> 
> تسلم إيديكي يا قمر  
> 
> الواحد أكتشف انه في أماكن كتير في مصر مايعرفهاش 
> 
> و أماكن مايعرفش يروحها أزاي
> 
> شكرا جزيلا علي الأفادة  
> ...



أميرة الجميلة أهلا بيكى 

فعلا انا الخرايط دى نفعتنى كتير قوى وخصوصا لما ابقى رايحة مكان لأول مرة

الحمد لله انى قدرت افيدكم بشيئ واشكرك لتعليقك ومرورك الكريم

----------


## قلب مصر

> حلوة قوي قوي الخرايط دي يا قلب مصر... حتكون مفيدة جدا في زياراتنا للقاهرة.
> 
> تسلم ايدك وفي انتظار البقية.



الغالية حنان اهلا بيكى

القاهرة تسعد بزيارتك ليها وان شاء الله الخرايط تفيدك 

انا نزلت الخرائط الخاصة بإقليم القاهرة الكبرى

ودلوقتى  بدور على مجموعة الخرائط الخاصة بباقى المحافظات علشان انزلها برضه ان شاء الله

لأنى بالفعل نفسى اضوف خريطة مفصلة لحافظة الأسكندرية زى الخرائط المفصلة للقاهرة الكبرى

اهلا بيكى

----------


## قلب مصر

> *بجد و الله تسلم ايدك يا ام يوسف
> 
> مجهود جميل جدا
> 
> ياااااااااااااااه فكرتينى بمصر يا رب نرجع لها بالسلامة
> 
> على فكرة انا مبسوط جدا لانى شوفت الشارع بتاعنا فى الخريطة رقم واحد فى حى النزهه و الشارع اسمه شارع المؤرخ محمد رفعت
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى  
> ...



أخى العزيز عصام

انا سعيدة جدا بأنى قدرت اسعد حضرتك وافكرك بمصر من خلال الموضوع

وان شاء الله يارب ترجع لمصر بالسلامة

الف شكر على مرورك الطيب

----------


## عمرو صالح

*تسلم ايديكي يا ام يوسف 

 انا شوفت الشارع بتاعنا  

 بس مش لاقي حد من اصحابي واقف فيه*

----------


## قلب مصر

> الف شكر يا قلب مصر صراحه حضرتك قدمتيلي خدمه كبيرة لاني انا ديما تايهه ,معرفش غير المنطقه اللي ساكنه فيها وبس ههههههههههههههه,كدة قبل ما حنزل اي مكان جديد حبص على الخرايط دة ههههه...
> وقدرت الاقي الشارع اللي ساكنه فيه على الخريطه صراحه حضرتك هايله...



اهلا بيكى يا ساسى 

الحمد لله ان الخرائط افادتك علشان تعرفى باقى الأماكن 

انا سعيدة بتواجدك فى الموضوع 

دمتى فى حفظ الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكرا ليكي قلب مصر موضوع بجد هايل بجد



أهلا بيكى يا نعناعة منورة الموضوع 

الحمد لله ان الموضوع نال اعجابكم

----------


## قلب مصر

> *ممتاز جدا .. وجهد تُشكرين عليه وقد حفظت ماتفضلتى بعرضه من الخرائط لأهميتها ..*



أستاذنا الكبير الغالى علينا أستاذ عاطف هلال

اشكرك الف شكر على منحى هذه الكلمات 

واتمنى دائما ان اقدم موضوعات تليق بحضور حضرتك فيها

----------


## قلب مصر

> تسلم ايدك يا ام يوسف موضوع جميييل جدا فعلا وخرايط مهمة بدور عليها من زمان يا ريت لو في عندك خرايط ثانية للقاهرة او اي مكان في مصر تضيفيها
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي ودمتي بخير



أهلا بيك يا وليد

والحمد لله انى قدرت اجيبلك اللى كنت بتدور عليه 

وان شاء الله ازود الموضوع بخرائط لباقى مدن ومحافظات مصر 

الف شكر ليك يا وليد وربنا يوفقك يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

> اختي العزيزه قلب مصر 
> تسلم ايدك علي الخرائط التفصيليه لشوارع مصر الحبيبه  
> وهي اكيد هتفيد كتير 
> اكيد انتي عارفه الناس اللي توصف لكي الاماكن وهي متاكده  وتوصلي فعلن بس تلاقي الوصفه 
> اكيد   
> 
> شكرااااا ليكي حبيبتي




اهلا بيكى  love for ever

فعلا الخرائط مهمة جدا وبتفيد إلى حد كبير فى تحديد أى شارع فى القاهرة الكبرى وان شاء الله نستكملها بباقى محافظات مصر كمان

شكرا لحضورك الجميل  :f:

----------


## bad_ghost

_الف شكر ومنتظرين باقي الخرائط_

----------


## دعاء1989

الله اخيرا وجدت اطلس مصر و خصوصا شوارع القاهره تصدقى بضايق جدا لما بكون فى الحسين و انا من عشاق خان الخليلى و حد يسألنى عن شارع و اقول موش عارفه و خصوصا الاجانب

----------


## eses

انا من الحسين لو حبيتي اي حاجه قوليلي انا في الخدمه وعلي العموم متشليش هم الاجانب هما عارفين كل حاجه زي القروووووووود ههههههههه

----------


## قلب مصر

> *الله عليكي يا قلب مصر
> تسلم ايديكي الجميلة اللي
> نسقت الموضوع الجميل دا 
> لأم الدنيا الغالية مصرنا الحبيبة
> 
> 
> بسنت*



بنت مصر الرائعة

اشكرك على كلماتك الرقيقة 

واتمنى ان اقدم المزيد والمزيد لمصر

اشكرك على زيارتك الجميلة والرائعة للموضوع

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> تسلم إيدك يا أم يوسف علي الموضوع الجامد ده ..
> أنا شوفتني في الخريطة



أخى العزيز العندليب الأسمر

انا كمان شوفتك على الخريطة وانت فى المنتدى 

ونورت الخريطة زى ما انت منور دلوقتى الموضوع هنا

اهلا بيكى واشكرك على زيارتك الجميلة

 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكرا أخى العزيز على الخريطة بس ياريت تكون موجودة كلة جوه فيل واحد



الف شكر استاذ محمود

كنت اتمنى انى انزلها فى فايل واحد بس دا كان هيبقى فيه صعوبة إمكانية رفعها على النت

ففضلت أنى انزلها مجزأة وحضرتك ممكن تحفظهم كلهم عندك بداخل فولدر واحد

اهلا بيك ومنور المنتدى

----------


## قلب مصر

> *تسلم ايديكي يا ام يوسف 
> 
>  انا شوفت الشارع بتاعنا  
> 
>  بس مش لاقي حد من اصحابي واقف فيه*



اهلا بيك يا عمرو 

انا سعيدة انك عرفت تشوف الشارع بتاعك 

بس اكيد اصحابك كانوا خارج القاهرة وإلا كانوا ظهروا على الخريطة  :: 

ان شاء الله تنزل مصر قريبا وترى فيها كل أصدقائك وأقاربك ويتلم شملكم تانى ان شاء الله

----------


## قلب مصر

> _الف شكر ومنتظرين باقي الخرائط_


أهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى

وان شاء الله اكمل باقى المجموعة بباقى محافظات مصر عن قريب ان شاء الله

الف شكر

----------


## قلب مصر

> الله اخيرا وجدت اطلس مصر و خصوصا شوارع القاهره تصدقى بضايق جدا لما بكون فى الحسين و انا من عشاق خان الخليلى و حد يسألنى عن شارع و اقول موش عارفه و خصوصا الاجانب



دعاء منورا المنتدى   :f:  

الخرايط عندك اهى علشان ما يبقاش عندك حجة لما حد يسألك   :4:  

بس احفظيهم عندك على الجهاز بقى علشان يبقوا تحت ايدك على طول   ::mazika2::  

شكرا على زيارتك للموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

> انا من الحسين لو حبيتي اي حاجه قوليلي انا في الخدمه وعلي العموم متشليش هم الاجانب هما عارفين كل حاجه زي القروووووووود ههههههههه



كعادة أبنا مصر دائما الشهامة والمجدعة

الف شكر أخى العزيز ابن الحسين وخان الخليلى واجمن منطقة فى مصر على عرض خدماتك الجليلة على اخواتك فى المنتدى

واهلا بك معنا فى المنتدى

----------


## عادل الخطيب

جميل   موضوعك  نبض مصر 
 اخشى كل ما  أخشاه  من هذى الخرائط  عليك  فلربما .....
 ترصدك اعين العسس ابناء  حبيب ال.....  لى والبصاصين
من الكتبه الساهرين على امن الدوله
محبتى لك  ولهم من القلب امنــــــيه  (........)
                                                قول يارب

----------


## قلب مصر

> جميل   موضوعك  نبض مصر 
>  اخشى كل ما  أخشاه  من هذى الخرائط  عليك  فلربما .....
>  ترصدك اعين العسس ابناء  حبيب ال.....  لى والبصاصين
> من الكتبه الساهرين على امن الدوله
> محبتى لك  ولهم من القلب امنــــــيه  (........)
>                                                 قول يارب



الف شكر أستاذ عادل الخطيب على تفضلك بزيارة الموضوع

ولا تقلق علينا فالله هو الحافظ من كل شر

اشكرك على كلماتك الجميلة
ودومت فى حفظ الله

----------


## ديالا

جد بتجنن الخريطة ويا ريت كل مرة تجيب اشياء حلوة عن مصر لحتى نتعرف عليها اكتر انا بعشق مصر

----------


## قلب مصر

> جد بتجنن الخريطة ويا ريت كل مرة تجيب اشياء حلوة عن مصر لحتى نتعرف عليها اكتر انا بعشق مصر



أهلا بيكى يا ديالا 
شكرا ليكى
وانتظرى ان شاء الله هانجيب حاجات كتير عن مصر ان شاء الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

السيدة الفاضلة/ قلب مصر
مجهود رائع اشكرك عليه . ارجو مراجعة خريطة حى الشرابية فى غير موجودة . دمت بخير

----------


## المفكر

بجد موضوع أكثر من رائع
مسلي جدا أن نتعرف على المناطق التي نعيش فيها وهي على الخريط 
شكرا لكي أختي الكريمة

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جميل جدا جدا يا ام يوسف
جزاكى الله خيرا والله وتسلم ايدك بجد

----------


## horse

[frame="8 80"]أختي العزيزة أم يوسف ...
لأ بجد حضرتك بذلت مجهود كبيرأوي عشان تقدمي لينا الخرايط دي .
بجد ألف شكر ليك ....ولو ان الواحد مش محتاج خرايط عشان يمشي في بلده ...داحتي ربنا يخلليلنا المفتيين اللي في الشارع اللي دايما يدلوك علي الطريق سواء كانوا عارفينه أو لأ ، المهم يفتوا وخلاص :1:   .
جزاك الله كل خير.[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

> السيدة الفاضلة/ قلب مصر
> مجهود رائع اشكرك عليه . ارجو مراجعة خريطة حى الشرابية فى غير موجودة . دمت بخير


أهلا بيك يا أستاذ سيد 
كل عام وحضرتكك بخير
انا نظرت دلوقتى للخريطة الخاصة بحى الشرابية لقيتها ظاهرة
مش عارفة هيا مش ظاهرة عند حضرتك ليه
بس لو تحب أنا ممكن ارسلها لحضرتك وارفعها على موقع آخر إذا كانت لا تظهر هنا

اشكرك أستاذى الفاضل على تواصلك الجميل 
وأهلا بك دائما

----------


## قلب مصر

> بجد موضوع أكثر من رائع
> مسلي جدا أن نتعرف على المناطق التي نعيش فيها وهي على الخريط 
> شكرا لكي أختي الكريمة


أخى العزيز المفكر

اهلا بك وكل عام وحضرتك بخير
فعلا انا سعدت جدا لما لقيت الشارع الذى أسكن به ظاهر على الخريطة
وقعدت انظر إلى اماكن سكن باقى أسرتى وكنت فى غاية السعادة وأنا اجد اسماء الشوارع واعرف ما يليها وما يسبقها 
الف شكر لك أخى العزيز على تواصلك الجميل فى الموضوع

----------


## قلب مصر

> جميل جدا جدا يا ام يوسف
> جزاكى الله خيرا والله وتسلم ايدك بجد


أهلا بيك يا ميمو
كل عام وانت بخير
انا شرُفت بزيارتك للموضوع اهلا بيك

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="8 80"]أختي العزيزة أم يوسف ...
> لأ بجد حضرتك بذلت مجهود كبيرأوي عشان تقدمي لينا الخرايط دي .
> بجد ألف شكر ليك ....ولو ان الواحد مش محتاج خرايط عشان يمشي في بلده ...داحتي ربنا يخلليلنا المفتيين اللي في الشارع اللي دايما يدلوك علي الطريق سواء كانوا عارفينه أو لأ ، المهم يفتوا وخلاص  .
> جزاك الله كل خير.[/frame]


أخى الفاضل هورس
أهلا بيك معنا دائما 
كل عام وانت بخير
انا اللى بشكرك على تفضلك بزيارة الموضوع والحمد لله انه عجبك
بس للأسف كتير من اللى بيوصفوا الشوارع للناس اللى مش عارفاها بيساهموا بشكل كبير فى ان الناس دى تتوه توها عظمى وتقعد تلف حوالين نفسها
ودا بيحصل معايا دايما لما حد مش عارف يحب يتفلحص ويوصفلى مكان انا مش عارفاه وبيطلع هوا كمان مش عارفه

انا شاكرة ليك جدا زيارتك للموضوع اهلا بيك

----------


## ابو ماجد

السلام عليكم 

 حقيقي انا كنت حريص جدا جدا علي  صور خرائط القاهره .. 

وكم كانت فرحتي  حين وجدت هذاالموضوع ..

لكن للاسف الصور لم تظهر عندي ..

لانها محمله من هذا الموقع 
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/5994/24fg7.jpg 

والموقع هذا  ما يفتح  ( موقع محجوب ) بالسعوديه..؟


 الي الاخوه الاعزاء .


اتمني  يقوم  من لديه الوقت الكافي يحمل هذه الصور من موقع تاني .عشان اقدر اشوفهم .واطبعهم ..

 او 
طبعا هذه الخرائط اكيد موجوده في مصر .. ويمكن الحصول عليها بسهوله ..  ياريت يقول لي كيف احصل عليهم.. وشكرا

كل الشكر والتقدير لمن حاول مساعدتي

----------


## أبو منار

تسلم ايدك اختيالفاضلة ام يوسف


  بس للاسف الصور عندي كمان مش ظاهرة

  شكرا لكي

----------


## قلب مصر

> السلام عليكم 
> 
>  حقيقي انا كنت حريص جدا جدا علي  صور خرائط القاهره .. 
> 
> وكم كانت فرحتي  حين وجدت هذاالموضوع ..
> 
> لكن للاسف الصور لم تظهر عندي ..
> 
> لانها محمله من هذا الموقع 
> ...


ان شاء الله احاول ارفعهم على موقع تانى

----------


## قلب مصر

> تسلم ايدك اختيالفاضلة ام يوسف
> 
> 
>   بس للاسف الصور عندي كمان مش ظاهرة
> 
>   شكرا لكي


أخى الفاضل أبو منار أشكرك

إذا كنت تعلم موقع غير محجوب فى السعودية وتبقى عليه الصور باستمرار ولا تحذف فحضرتك دلنى عليه وأنا إن شاء الله سأقوم برفع الصور مرة أخرى عليه ..... ولكن بعد العبد 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب

----------


## elshinawy

على اسم مصر التاريخ يقدر يقول ماشاء
انا مصر عندى احب وأجمل الأشياء  

شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## قلب مصر

> على اسم مصر التاريخ يقدر يقول ماشاء
> انا مصر عندى احب وأجمل الأشياء  
> 
> شكرا اخى الكريم


الله يخليك أخى الكريم الشناوى
معاك من موقع أبناء مصر أختك ام يوسف  ::

----------


## ahmssobh

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**عن جد والله يسلموا يدك  على هيك الموضوع الرائع

وان شاء الله بنستنى بقية مصر الحبيبة*

----------


## قلب مصر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**عن جد والله يسلموا يدك  على هيك الموضوع الرائع
> 
> وان شاء الله بنستنى بقية مصر الحبيبة*


الف شكر أخى عبد الرحمن على تواجدك الجميل
وان شاء الله كلما استطعت أن اضيف خرائط لمصر الحبيبة سأضيف فورا وفى هذا الموضوع
الف شكر

----------


## فتى مصر

مجهود رائع جد يا قلب مصر .  شكرا جزيلا لك . رغم انى مش بافهم الخرايط خالص حتى المنطقة الى انا ساكن فيها توهتينى فيها . على العموم شكرا جزيلا.

----------


## yara.a

الف شكر ام يوسف على الموضوع
رح ضم خرايطك لمصر لمجموعتي..... و لا تبخلي علينابالمزيد 

 :2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> مجهود رائع جد يا قلب مصر .  شكرا جزيلا لك . رغم انى مش بافهم الخرايط خالص حتى المنطقة الى انا ساكن فيها توهتينى فيها . على العموم شكرا جزيلا.


أهلا بيك فتى مصر
أنا سعيدة انى عرفت اتوهك فى منطقتك دا انجاز عبقرى  :: 
معلش بص فيهم بالراحة كدة وانت ان شاء الله تعرف المنطقة وحدودها ايه وتعرف تخرج من المتاهة
شكرا لزيارتك   :f:

----------


## صقر الليل

اختى العزيزه
قلب مصر
بلفعل انتى تحملى اسما
يعنى كل معانى الحب لهذه البلد
فتحياتى اختى العزيزه
على مجهودك الطيب
وعلى  ايضاحك لشوارعنا المصريه
تقبلى منى كل احترام

----------


## قلب مصر

> اختى العزيزه
> قلب مصر
> بلفعل انتى تحملى اسما
> يعنى كل معانى الحب لهذه البلد
> فتحياتى اختى العزيزه
> على مجهودك الطيب
> وعلى  ايضاحك لشوارعنا المصريه
> تقبلى منى كل احترام


أخى العزيز صقر الليل اشكرك كثيرا
على كلماتك الطيبة
وسعيدة بتواجدك الرائع معنا
واتمنى أن ارى لك الكثير من موضوعاتك التى تتسم بالرقي والوعى والثقافة
كل الشكر لك  :f:   :f:

----------


## basma_ebeid

1000000000000000000000000000 شكر
رائع جدا

----------


## ماما زوزو

**************



*********************

----------


## قلب مصر

> 1000000000000000000000000000 شكر
> رائع جدا


الف شكر على حضورك الرائع  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> **************
> 
> 
> 
> *********************


حبيبة قلبي ماما زوزو الغالية
ربنا يبارك لنا فيكي يارب 
وفي زيارتك الأكثر من رائعة 
سعدت بتشريفك جدا للموضوع
 :f:   :f:

----------


## yahia_zaki

يا أم يوسف جزاكي الله مغفرة......... ردي علينا خرائط الاسكندرية أيضا
                  والف الف شكر
                                                         يحي زكي

----------


## hino27

شكراااااااااا للموضوع الجميل ده بس ممكن خريطة لشبرة او امبابة

----------


## قلب مصر

> يا أم يوسف جزاكي الله مغفرة......... ردي علينا خرائط الاسكندرية أيضا
>                   والف الف شكر
>                                                          يحي زكي


أهلا بك أخى الفاضل يحي ذكي

بإذن الله أول ما تتوفر أمامي خرائط للأسكندرية سأنزلها في الموضوع فورا

وأنا بالفعل ابحث عنها حاليا

تحياتي لحضرتك  :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

> شكراااااااااا للموضوع الجميل ده بس ممكن خريطة لشبرة او امبابة


أهلا بيك يا hino 

هتلاقي خرايط شبرا في المشاركات دي هنــــــا وهنــــــأ وهنـــــــــــــا

أما خرايط امبابة هتلاقيها هنــــــــا

تحياتي  :M (32):

----------


## yahia_zaki

يا أم يوسف جزاكي الله مغفرة.........
 اولا اشكرك علي اهتمامكم بالرد علي تساؤلي ووضعه في الحسبان.
ثانيا : خرائط القاهرة ..اعتقد انه لايوجد بها خرائط لاحياء العمرانية ومدينة السلام و15مايو
ثالثا:
 انا حديث عهد بالانترنت ووجدت موقع لهيئة المساحةاعتقد ان به ضالتي وهي خرائط الاسكندرية ولكنني لم اتمكن من التعامل مع هذا الموقع لقلة خبرتي... امل البحث والمساعدة وشكرا سلفا اختي الفاضلة والسلام عليكم.
                                                                                              يحي زكي

----------


## قلب مصر

أخي الفاضل أستاذ يحيي
ممكن تضع لي رابط الموقع الذي عثرت عليه
قد استطيع ان احصل من خلال على الخرائط وأضعها لحضرتك

----------


## yahia_zaki

يا أم يوسف جزاكي الله مغفرة........
 اولا انا اسف بسبب عدم استطاعتي الرد خلال الايام الثلاثة الماضية بسبب انشغالي لفرح بنت لنا من الجيل الثالث لللاسرة وربنا يجعل كل ايامكم افراح.
ثانيا لم اشرف بالرد علي خرائط العمرانية و15مايو والسلام وكذا 6اكتوبر.
ثالثا وكما سبق وان ذكرت ليس لدي الخبرة الكافية باعمال الانترنت وكل مافعلته اني كنت ابحث عن خرائط الاسكندرية فوجدت انها علي موقع هيئة المساحة او هكذا خيل ليhttp://www.mwri.gov.eg/egsa/Cat-A.htm فارجو المعذرة والتفضل بالبحث وتقبلي جزيل شكري وعرفاني لك بجميل البحث عنها والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
                                    يحي زكي

----------


## نادية

بصراحة انا وحدة من السعودية واريد منكم التعرف علي اي وحدة موجودة في المنتدي الرائع لكي استطيع اخد منها كل شي عن البلد الحبيبة ام ادنيا مصر  لانني ان شاء الله اريد الذهاب اليها في الاجازة وهذا اميلي وشكراً   (  ndia7@hotmail.com  )

----------


## yahia_zaki

لا ادري كيف اصوت لهذا الموضوع .......... افيدوني افادكم الله.
                                                                                             يحي زكي

----------


## مصطفى سلام

جهد رائع - سيدتى أم يوسف 
منذ عدة سنوات أردت أن أحصل على خريطة كهذه , عشقا لقاهرتنا الجميلة , و بعد كفاح و نضال , قيل لى من مصلحة المساحة , ذهبت للجيزة و حصلت على الخريطة ؟ 
و كانت أحدث طبعة للقاهرة و أحيائها .. هاهاها .. يعود تاريخها إلى سنة 1960
كل الشكر أزجيه لك سيدتى على هذا الموضوع الممتاز ..
بس عتاب لحضرتك : يعنى تاخدى أبناء مصر كلهم فى رحلتكم التى نظمها الأستاذ سيد ابراهيم , و تنسى والدك مصطفى , صدقينى ما كنتش ح أكون عالة عليكم .. هاهاها
بارك الله فيك سيدتى النبيلة و بارك لك ,,
مصطفى سلام

----------


## بنت بلاد

*هلا قلب مصر ممكن خريطة المنصورة وياريت يكون قريب من ميدان ام كلثوم وبالمرة شارع احمد قاعود كخخخخخخخخخخخ شوى اوريكم العمارة بصراحه اللى يهمنى يعيش هناك*

----------


## yahia_zaki

> لا ادري كيف اصوت لهذا الموضوع .......... افيدوني افادكم الله.
>                                                                                              يحي زكي


اسمعوا بقي المفيد انا باعطي صوتي لهذا الموضوع عن شهر ابلريل باي طريقة هاكم صوتي********************** يحي زكي

----------


## زيزى على

قلب مصر النابض 
موضوع رااااااااااااائع بس يارب اعرف اتحرك فى الزحمه
تسلملنا نابض بعشق مصر الغاليه

----------


## نادية

السلام عليكم انا نادية من السعودية ممكن اتعرف على اي وحدة موجودة  في المنتدي الرائع لكي تعرفني على اجمل المناظر والمواقع الموجودة في ام الدنيا وهذة اخر رسالة مني في هذا المنتدي  ؟  وشكرا (   ndia7@hotmail.com )

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً و مرحباً بك أخيت نادية

يمكنك عمل موضوع في قاعة التعارف و التهاني

تتعرفي فيه علي أعضاء المنتدي 

و من لديه معلومات عن المناظر و الأمكان التي تودي زيارتها يفيدك في الموضوع

نورتِ المنتدي

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Sanzio

مجهود رائع قلب مصر 
تسلم ايدك 
فعلا والله هديه جميلة 
فى امان الله

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## يـــارا

قلب مصــر
موضوع رائع احييكي عليه
لكي خالص التقدير والاحترام

----------


## حسام عمر

> خريطة رقم 1 لحى الوايلى
> 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> خريطة رقم 2 لحى الوايلى


 
الف الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


وكل عام وانتم ألف خير

----------


## ميمة اسلام

اية الجمال دة ياقلب مصر 
مساعدات جبارة 
ان كل ما انزل القي شوارع اتقفلت وشوارع تانية انفتحت 
واخر تاه 
انا بعد اذنك يا جميل عايز خريطة لشوارع مصر كلها مع بعض 
دة انا مرة عملت فية خبرة وخد مشرتي في الطريق 
 فضلت 3 ساعات وانا في الجيزة ادور علي المحور عشان ارحع مصر الجديدة  طلع عيني 
لحد ما عرفت مصر كويس بس برضة اشك بكرة انهم ينقله 6 اكتوبر في حتة تانةي 
عايزين نخد بالنا 
تقبلي تحياتي يا قمري 
وربنا يخليكي لينا وللمنتدي 
في امان الله

----------


## سما2000

والله الف الف الف شكر على موضوعك اللى اكتر من رائع انا من الغربيه ولى مصالح كتير فى القاهره وبكون مش عارفه الاماكن ولا عارفه اروحها ازاى بجد موضوعك نفعنى لكن لى طلب 
ممكن تنزلى مره تانيه الخرائط رقم 39.41.42.47.68.70.71.72لانى محتاجاهم وللاسف مفتحوش عندى انا نزلت الباقيين خلاص لو ممكن فى اسرع وقت معلش هتعبك....
ممكن اساللك سؤال اروح النزهه ازاى ؟؟؟ بجد لى مصلحه هناك ومحتااااسه مش عارفه دى يتراح لها منين؟؟

----------


## ساميو

مشكور جدأ

----------


## alaaxp2002

عايز خريطة لشوارع الجيزة

----------


## alaaxp2002

بحبك يامصر

----------


## lutenit

طب و إسكندرية

----------


## lutenit

قوم يا مصري مصر دايما بتنادينا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع رااااااائع أنا ما شوفتوش غير دلوقت للأسف
ممكن خريطة حىً المعادى لأنى ما شوفتاهاش
مع الشكر

----------


## amlyamly

بارك الله فيكى ياقلب مصر دايما بتجيبى الحاجات الجميلة والصعبة علشان كده انا كان ليا طلب مش عارفة اذا كان موجود ولا لا وهو خراثط للاماكن الاثرية الاسلامية والقاهرة القديمة يا ترى هو طلب صعب  
 حتجنن عليه

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بيكم جميعا بشكركم على ردودكم الرائعة 
سٍأعود للرد على كل مشاركة بإذن الله
وسأحاول أن أجد الخرائط التي تبحثون عنها
لكم منى جميعا كل التقدير والتحية
 ::

----------


## maaelhakim

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررراً جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً

----------


## الدهشورى

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم 
    شكرا اختى العزيزة عللى الخريطة الجميلة  
ونتمنى المزيد من المحاظات  

ومنتظرين العدد القادم  


   مع خالص تحياتى   احمد الدهشورى

----------


## عيون الريم

موضوع جميل جدا
تعرفنا على مصر دي بل جميل اوي وناسها طيبين اوي
طيب حبيت اسئل عن المعالي دي منطقه يعني
ولا ايه في اي حي موجوده اصلي مش من مصر

----------


## الامورة المصريه

شكرا لك

----------


## عماد غريب

مشكور على هذا الجهد

----------


## atefhelal

> موضوع رااااااائع أنا ما شوفتوش غير دلوقت للأسف
> ممكن خريطة حىً المعادى لأنى ما شوفتاهاش
> مع الشكر


أتذكر أن الموضوع الحالى الذى طرحته الأخت الفاضلة "قلب مصر" يشمل أيضا إمكانية تنزيل خريطة المعادى 1 (المعادى القديمة ) وخريطة المعادى 2 (المعادى الجديدة) وقد أمكننى تنزيلهما وحفظهما بملفاتى منذ بداية طرح الموضوع إلا أنهما لايتميزان بالوضوح الكافى .. وفيما يلى خريطة للمعادى (تشمل معظم   الأماكن الشهيرة بالمعادى القديمة والجديدة وأهم الشوارع بهما - مع ملاحظة أن شارع النصر بالخريطة لايؤدى إلى الأوتوستراد وهذا غير صحيح لأن الخريطة ليست حديثة ) .

 
 وفيما يلى خريطة بأحياء محافظة القاهرة بعد التعديلات الأخيرة ويلاحظ أنه قد تم ضم حى المعادى لمحافظة حلوان ولم يعد موجودا بخريطة القاهرة .. وتلاحظين أن شارع 257 بالمعادى الجديدة انقسم إلى قسمين قسم يتبع  حى المعادى بمحافظة حلوان ويقع به الجراند مول وقسم يتبع حى البساتين بمحافظة القاهرة والذى يقع به النادى الأولمبى .

----------


## محيى الفقى

[frame="2 80"]شكرا جزيلا
بالفعل عمل يستحق التقدير
فلقد رأينا فعلا
قلب مصر[/frame]

----------


## صافيولا

السيده قلب مصر

ساسعي جاهدا  عندما اذهب للقاهره

علي ان لا اتوه هذه المره

افادك الله سيدتي

----------


## elbasha sherif

:f2:   :f2:   :f2: 
الف شكر لاجمل واعز منتدى

----------


## القواس

شكرا لك لو كانت الكترونية زي جوجل تبقى تحفة

----------


## nadia a.m.l

*بارك الله فيك اختي العزيزة على مثل هكذا تحف . انا بالنسبة لي اعتبرك تفضلت علي بان اهديتي لي صور لخارطة اكثر بقعة اعشقها بالعالم وهي مصر الحبيبة فانا كنت اتمنى ان احصل على (فتفوتة كما تقولون عندكم بلهجتكم المصرية اللذيذة ) فكيف لي وانا حصل على خارطة *

----------


## MD NOUR

أنـا أحب كل حى في مصر ولي ذكريات جميلـة منذ الطفولـة وحتى تاريخـه.
برجاء إرسال الخرائط على البريد الإلكترونـي mdnour2a@gmail.com

----------


## ابوقشه

رائع جدا والله يخليك ويخلينا لمصر الحبيبه الام الحنون
              ابوقشـــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## نهلة نهلة نهلة

لكم كل الشكر و التقدير

----------


## algerino

موضوعك رائع و الاروع من ذلك توقيعك فوالله انه صحيح ما قلته اخي """""لو كنت رجلا لحملت سيفا
أو سكين
فعذرا لأنى أمرأه.....
بين رجال
ليسوا صلاح الدين
"""""
هذه العبارة يجب ان يرددها كل العرب و المسلمين من صلاة الفجر الى وقت النوم
مشكووووور اخي على الخرائط و بالرغم من ان وزارة السياحة المصرية توفر دليل سياحي في كل مرة ازورها الا اني قد استفيد من هذه الخرائط
شكرا اخي

----------


## ابوقشه

يامصر    يامصر  يامصر كونى كلنخيل فوق الاحقاد مرتفعه ترمى بحجرا اوقذفا فتنجبى اطيب الثمر حماكى الله ياام الدنيا .....
ولكن للرجال ام وانتى ام الرجال .
والبطيخه او الثمره لاتكبر ولاتترعرع الا فى عرشيها
                   ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اكثر من رائع اكثر من رائع
ولكن لى طلب ارجو ان تضعوا خريطه توضح المستشفيات مثل مستشفى عين شمس التخصصى معهد القلب مستشفى الدمرداش م الكهرباء لاننى معى ابنى مريض بالقلب واسافر به الى مصر من 18 سنه للعلاج واواجه صعوبه فى معرفة الطرق حيث اننى من الصعيد لا لا والله بنساءل اهل مصر الطييبن وبيدلونه عل الطرق وشكرا
                  ابوقشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## عزام البلوى

يعطيكى الف عافيه مجهود خارق منك يستحق التقدير 

الف شكر يا ام يوسف على الابداع 

الله لا يحرمنا من مشاركاتك الفعاله والمفيده 

ونتمنى منك ان تفيدينا ونفيدك

مشكورر               ام يوسف

----------


## shookri2002

مشكووووووووووووووووور ياغالى

----------


## brooo

انا بقالي فترة عمال ادور فى النت كله على خرايط زي دة مش لاقي خالص ودة الموضوع الوحيد الى فيه الخرايط التفصيلية الى عايزها بس للاسف الخرايط مش ظاهرة عندي ياريت لو تكرمتي او تكرم اي حد وبعتلي الرسايل دة على ايميلي وشكرا جداbrooo336 :f2: @yahoo.com

----------


## nshalan

شكرا على المجهود المميز

----------


## jam53

اخى الكريم شكرا على حبك لنا وتعريفك لنا بخرائط مصر و ارجو ان تتقبل طلبى توجد روابط لخرائط لاتعمل تحمل رقم الخريطة الطبوع عليها و ليس ترقيمك ارجو استكمالها  وهى 14-22-25-31-38-40-55
مهندس جمال

----------


## tarabmar

مجهود مشكووووووور  تسلم الايادي

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة  قلب مصـــــــــــــــر

سلمت يداك على جهدك الجميل هذا 

وربنا ينفعنا بما علمنا 

جزاك الله خيرا 

ولا تنس ذكر الله

*

----------


## odyssey8

*شكرااااااااا ليك علي الخرائط الحلوه انا من محبي مصر ونيلها مصر الحب مصر الحضاره كم انا مشاق لك يا مصر ولشوارعك وهواك ونيلك واحـــــــــــــــــــد كويتي*

----------


## مجرم حرف

موضوع رائع جدا
ومميز جدا
خالص الشكر

----------


## لحن الحياه

بجد تسلم ايديكى على مجهودك الرائع جدا جدا

يا ام يوسف

تحياتى

----------


## odyssey8

*مصر التاريخ والحب والعطاء ( كويتي )*

----------


## بكاء الحب



----------


## شبيه الريح

تسلمي على الطرح الاكثر من رائع حقيقه موضوع مميز ومفيد جدا خاصه لزوار بلدنا الثانيه مصر

اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## mohtaha

مجهود رائع-بارك الله فيك ونفع بمجهودك الجميع

----------


## mega106

شكراً جزيلاً ...... !!!!!!

----------


## اسبروايجيبت

للتعرف أكثر علي منطقة المعادي والمعادي الجديدة والتجول عبر ضواحيها لديكم هذا الموقع المتميز
*خريطة المعادي الجديدة* 
وشكرا

----------


## samuil

مشكور يا مان

----------

